# the Best Horse in Europe



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Bad link?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.rosebay.tased.edu.au/Fun/BestHorse.wmv

Now it should work


----------



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

I've seen that before! Brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

My friend Sarah showed that to me before I laughed my heart out, Glad I found the link on here, I had been looking for it.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is an update to the link...The old one was not working.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MskbMBZEo14


----------



## meaganwas (Jan 21, 2007)

That is hilarious.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That was funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: What a gorgeous horse.


----------

